# Anyone have a Coronet Elf bowl turning accessory for sale..?



## The Wood Butcher (24 Jun 2013)

Long shot I know, but I've just been given an old Coronet Elf that I've treated to a bit of rust removal and some new centres, and its working sweetly.

I've spoke to Derek Pyatt and he has the angle that bolts to the lathe leg but not the right angle or the banjo that holds the tool rest. Ebay has nothing so I thought I'd try the forum.

If you have one you'd like to sell, get in touch.


----------



## dickm (25 Jun 2013)

Can't offer either part, unfortunately, but if you know anyone with metalworking skills, the parts you need are not that difficult to fabricate. Did this for the version of the Elf that was my first "proper" lathe, and it happily turned a 20" spinning wheel.


----------



## nev (25 Jun 2013)

There is an arundel bowl turning thingy on the bay of E. I have no idea if it is similar/ useful/ adaptable/ useless and is nowt to do with me.
It looks as though it is a free standing unit so may be useable??


----------



## Andrewf (26 Jun 2013)

I recently sold an Elf lathe and bowl turning attachment. As Dick M says should be easy to get something knocked up. If getting one made, I'd get the horizontal piece made longer than the original as I found it a bit restrictive if using a chuck.


----------



## dickm (26 Jun 2013)

Andrewf":2or4r478 said:


> If getting one made, I'd get the horizontal piece made longer than the original as I found it a bit restrictive if using a chuck.


Good point. Mine was only used with faceplate, so it was less of an issue.


----------



## KimG (27 Jun 2013)

Try asking timberman at Carmarthen, I part exed mine with him last august, he may still have it.


----------

